# Yakin' Muskie?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Has anybody caught a Muskie out of a canoe or kayak? I mean deliberately. On purpose. Targeting them. I mean a real Muskie. Not some dink you got trolling for walleye or saugeye. I'm watching world records being broken every year by extreme fisherman in kayaks. They catch 157lb. Blufin Tuna, 183lb. Pacific Halibut, Tarpon, Sharks and their doing it unassisted. It's beginning to make Muskie fishing look tame.The challenge intrigues me. I've caught Pike and Muskie but never from a yak. I don't think I have a death wish.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I think you'd have no use for a paddle at that point! LOL 
I watched a bunch of those videos too and guess that Muskie are no different and people must be catching them......


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I targetted them at Alum Creek Resevoir this spring from my canoe with a little bit of success. I caught a 33"r which is no whopper, but it sure was fun!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=145092&highlight=Alum+Muskie

Not sure why the picture isn't showing anymore? 










Then, there is this from Ontario:

http://www.muskyhunter.com/forum/dc...forum=101&topic_id=20789&mesg_id=20789&page=3

Also, guys catch them from canoes and kayaks to the east from the Allegheny River, the New River and a couple others.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Caught while bass fishing but still caught in a Kayak.

Best I can do for ya.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Whatcha catch him on? 

I keep promising myself that I'm going to target musky from the yak for a day. But I think the best time of year would be in April/Early May at Alum. Or at least that's when all the bass fishermen seem to happen upon them over there.
The only problem is that is also primetime for pig smallies.
Just make me do it next year, Kyle.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Big Black Buzzbait. At Dusk along weed lines. Looked like someone threw a stick of dynamite in the water when it exploded on the buzzbait.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That was my version of sarcasm. The buzzbait is hanging out of his mouth in the pic.

I have a good buddy that guides fishermen on the New River. I was out fishing with him one day and he showed me this "concoction" of a 3/4 ounce buzzbait, skirt removed, and about a 6-7" tube as a replacement for the skirt. I was giving him all kinds of crap right up to about his third cast when he caught a 40 something inch muskie right in front of me.
Those are some crazy fish. Amazing to watch for sure.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> That was my version of sarcasm. The buzzbait is hanging out of his mouth in the pic.
> 
> I have a good buddy that guides fishermen on the New River. I was out fishing with him one day and he showed me this "concoction" of a 3/4 ounce buzzbait, skirt removed, and about a 6-7" tube as a replacement for the skirt. I was giving him all kinds of crap right up to about his third cast when he caught a 40 something inch muskie right in front of me.
> Those are some crazy fish. Amazing to watch for sure.


I know....lol

I was not even paying attention because I was trying to avoid the boss man coming up behind me again. So did not even pay attention to which picture I posted.... then just replied to ya lol And yes I feel like a dumb arse but oh well. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It looks about 3 ft. ,That had to be fun!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow said:


> It looks about 3 ft. ,That had to be fun!



Yea closest measurement I could get was about 31 or 32 inches. My measuring device only goes to 30 and it was an inch or two longer. Not a beast by any means but fun and one heck of a ride.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think we should all head to the New River in our yaks on Sept 23-26 and catch us a few muskie...maybe a few smallies.
Ben?


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Dysfunction...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jhietter said:


> Dysfunction...


@ the Junction. 

I can't friggin wait!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would be up for it would just have to check with the wife and work to make sure its alright.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

All kidding aside, that would be a goodun to try to make.
Wow, Pinballer, Rybo, Cream et al...it's a wide open invite for anyone with a tent and enough gas money to get to VA to attend. 
I think the count is up to around 50 guys who will just be camping and fishing in Blacksburg, VA on the New River...no coincidence that it's right by a big livery where all the Va Tech chix tube in the river.
But it is traditionally the big fish trip of the year. Just tons of great fishable water that hold pig smallies and giant muskie. And it's very, very safe, yakkable sections of the New, not like the WV stretches at alll.
You all should try to make it if you can.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

This one had his way with Bill for 20 minutes.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=150639


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet!!! Nice to see it on here also.


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Caught all 6 of these...in one week, out of a canoe...

Was targeting them this way on purpose...I have a method that works surprisingly well


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

DB4x4, Welcome to OGF. What state are you catching those fish in? It looks familiar, just not like Ohio. What's your canoe method? .--Tim..............................................................................................


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

........teach me!


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am reluctant to share because that might mean more muskies for you guys and less for me  ha jk

First off, use the right tackle. If you want to catch BIG fish, you have to throw BIG baits...and therefore, you have to use serious gear. I use 50# braided line and an 80# steel leader at the end. Some guys like to use super long rods for muskies nowadays and that's fine if you're fishing from some big Deep-V boat...but you're not; you're fishing from a small canoe or kayak. If you need to do the "Figure 8" at the side of the canoe (and you will), you really don't want a 9' rod. When I'm in the canoe, I use a 6'2'' XH rod that's about as flexible as a broomstick, matched with a quality baitcaster.

As for baits, like I said, think big. I mean, BIG. Fish are HOGS...they will try to eat things that are almost as big as they are...(See Below). I always have people chuckle and laugh at me when they see some of the stuff I'm using, but they shut up pretty quickly when you hook onto something that's almost 4' long. 

Also, use big baits because they will act as your trolling motor. On a calm day, you can literally use the drag caused by the lure to pull you around to wherever you want to go. There doesn't have to be any fooling around with motors or paddles; whichever way you want to go...cast that direction! ( = more time fishing)

Call me crazy if you want, but I actually stand and fish out of my 12' Old Town solo canoe. Using the drag of the bait to pull me around and changing the position and angle of the rod during the retrieve to turn, I can cover a lot of water and do it pretty efficiently. I actually had someone who was fishing from the bank and watching me ask where my trolling motor was...ha

Advantages:
1) Simplicity (No trailer, gas, batteries, etc)
2) Cheap (Same as above) 
2) Stealth
3) Exciting as hell when it works!

Disadvantages:
1) Limited Range
2) Doesn't work well in considerable wind or chop
3) Can be dangerous (to both you AND the fish) if you don't know how to handle the fish...[Good work gloves and long needle nose pliers are a must!!!]


All 6 muskies in those previous pictures were released unharmed


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I made an album on my profile page that has a few other "Non-Canoe" muskies, including a big 45" by my Dad. Some other notables as well...(if you're interested)


----------

